# male guppies two months old



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Check out these guppies. They are 2 months old exactly, at this stage they are geting to sexual maturity and you can tell if its a male or female

https://youtu.be/tnAkTVIbE88


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would like to ask you something.
What do you have for a water hardness?
What kind of a pebble? Is it marble?
Thanks in advance.
greetings


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm using erase-cl.
The pebble is the simplest gravel found...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------

